# Rumor: Mavericks interested in targeting Chris Bosh as a free agent



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ESPN reports that the Dallas Mavericks could make a run at Chris Bosh in free agency this summer.
> 
> There are a few long shot entries. The Bulls could clear cap space with a few roster moves but the knee injuries to Derrick Rose have changed their landscape. The Dallas Mavericks will have cap space and some star power but league executives expect them to target another Heat free agent, Dallas native Bosh.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ested-in-targeting-chris-bosh-as-a-free-agent


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't see how Bosh/Nowitzki would pair in the short-term, but for a long-term PF replacement, sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs will be after every big name when they come available for awhile.



And strike out :diss:


----------

